# The New Ecuador



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

hello .... this thread is to show the new Ecuador kay:

i hope you enjoy it


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

Now, I'm going to show the most populated city in Ecuador, most important port and economic hub of the country


*Guayaquil*


















































​


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

The OEA award in 2006 as the city Guayaquil example for Latin America for the development of the last decade


*Guayaquil*​


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

*Guayaquil*​


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

*Guayaquil*​


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

*Guayaquil*​


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

*Guayaquil*​


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

*Guayaquil*​


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Very clean city, congratulations to you, equatorian south american brothers! Our continent is quickly improving, all countries getting better...


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

missioneiro said:


> Very clean city, congratulations to you, equatorian south american brothers! Our continent is quickly improving, all countries getting better...


it is obvious..... The latinos are improving our region every day that passes


----------

